# New toys arrived



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm jealous


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

They'll be covered in crap soon enough.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Dayamn!...:thumbsup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Is that a scout locator? I'm getting my microdrain back today from seesnake(I wrapped it up with 7/8 cable. 

I think you hold the record so far for the most money spent there lol


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Is that a scout locator? I'm getting my microdrain back today from seesnake(I wrapped it up with 7/8 cable. I think you hold the record so far for the most money spent there lol


I don't know about that. You didn't see my bar tab at the beef house


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

I see you didn't even make it 5 feet in the door before you ripped them out of the box. It's like Christmas as a kid all over again. Haha.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Is that a scout locator? I'm getting my microdrain back today from seesnake(I wrapped it up with 7/8 cable.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you hold the record so far for the most money spent there lol



That's a scout. All based on your recommendations. You'll be the one I'm bitc*ing to if I'm not happy.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Is that a scout locator? I'm getting my microdrain back today from seesnake(I wrapped it up with 7/8 cable.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you hold the record so far for the most money spent there lol



As far as spending money, just watch me next year if my jetting work continues to grow at its current rate.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> As far as spending money, just watch me next year if my jetting work continues to grow at its current rate.


Yes sir.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Why do all of a sudden I feel like a need to buy a new tool after seeing this. Very nice toys!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I know we had another thread recently about overpriced cameras and monitors, but I must say that the CS6 seems like a great deal. It's compact, bright screen, and a great user interface. I'm very impressed. Feeling a bit foolish that I dropped nearly 6 grand on a CS1000 two years ago.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Drain Pro said:


> That's a scout. All based on your recommendations. You'll be the one I'm bitc*ing to if I'm not happy.


Yup I know. Don't forget I didn't say anything about getting the microdrain! And don't forget about the wd40! If you're not using ridgid hq, feel free to call and I'd be happy to run you through it. 

BTW, all the problems I had with my CS6 was because of not doing the updates and the thumb drive being too full. I now use a lexar 30g and delete all the files when it gets half full.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Yup I know. Don't forget I didn't say anything about getting the microdrain! And don't forget about the wd40! If you're not using ridgid hq, feel free to call and I'd be happy to run you through it.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, all the problems I had with my CS6 was because of not doing the updates and the thumb drive being too full. I now use a lexar 30g and delete all the files when it gets half full.



I use HQ and Connect. True, you didn't say anything about micro reel but I'll blame you anyway. 😝 But seriously, I do appreciate your advice. I probably would of bought the RM200 if not for you.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Is that a Dura-Cable Machine?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Roto-Rooter said:


> Is that a Dura-Cable Machine?



It is. Model DM138. Going to put 75' x 5/16" cable in it for sink lines. I now own 4 different Duracable machines. The very best I've ever used.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

I am on the othr side of the fence, I of course use the Roto-Rooter (Franchise) ones. Have a 4100 for the small drains with 75' of 5/16 and I am still using the OLD MODEL Roto-Rooter for sewers. Have 520' of cable on 4 reels for that. American Jetter and a Gator Cam camera.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Roto-Rooter said:


> I am on the othr side of the fence, I of course use the Roto-Rooter (Franchise) ones. Have a 4100 for the small drains with 75' of 5/16 and I am still using the OLD MODEL Roto-Rooter for sewers. Have 520' of cable on 4 reels for that. American Jetter and a Gator Cam camera.












I've seen some pictures of the Roto Rooter machines being made in the factory in the midwest. Could you post any pictures of them? How do you like them? Have you ever used any other drain machines besides those?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Roto-Rooter said:


> I am on the othr side of the fence, I of course use the Roto-Rooter (Franchise) ones. Have a 4100 for the small drains with 75' of 5/16 and I am still using the OLD MODEL Roto-Rooter for sewers. Have 520' of cable on 4 reels for that. American Jetter and a Gator Cam camera.



I was trained on an old model 55


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Where did you order from?

I just got my mini 200' and cs6 on Friday from AJ Coleman.

Just used it today, and the cs6 is awesome. Gave the customer a flash drive and they were happy.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

AJ Coleman and I couldn't be happier with there service.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Drain Pro said:


> I was trained on an old model 55


Still using the Ole model 55. Like it better than the new one. Have one of them 2 but still like the 55. It has more power than the new ones RR are putting out.

Tommy Plumber: The patient is out and now you can get a 55 from G&R Cable. They are in Newella, OK. I will TRY and get some pictures for you??
That is the only machine we have had in all the years (63) we have been with Roto-Rooter. I guess we have stuck with what has worked for us.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Roto-Rooter said:


> Still using the Ole model 55. Like it better than the new one. Have one of them 2 but still like the 55. It has more power than the new ones RR are putting out.
> 
> Tommy Plumber: The patient is out and now you can get a 55 from G&R Cable. They are in Newella, OK. I will TRY and get some pictures for you??
> That is the only machine we have had in all the years (63) we have been with Roto-Rooter. I guess we have stuck with what has worked for us.




The old 55 was a tank. I've looked over the new ones and they do look equally impressive, although I'm not a sled guy anymore. I like drain cleaning machines, almost like a weird hobby of mine. IMO, Duracable and Mytana build high quality products. I'm always impressed with the build quality of those machines.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> It is. Model DM138. Going to put 75' x 5/16" cable in it for sink lines. I now own 4 different Duracable machines. The very best I've ever used.



Running 5/16" 75' out, are you just tickling the blockage


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

G&R Cable now makes the old 55 model. I don't think you can wear it out. I think it is built better than the Mytana. I think ours is a 1957 model.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> It is. Model DM138. Going to put 75' x 5/16" cable in it for sink lines. I now own 4 different Duracable machines. The very best I've ever used.




They make a dolly for that thing ?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> Running 5/16" 75' out, are you just tickling the blockage



Some homes have 1 1/2" kitchen lines that may run 50'-60' before they tie into a larger branch. Many of these lines are gal, sometimes old cast iron if there 2". I find that the 5/16" bulb head from Spartan is a nice balance of being aggressive enough to clean the line fairly well, and gentle enough not to cause leaks every 3'.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> They make a dolly for that thing ?



There's a grab handle for it. I find it to be a little heavier than a Spartan 81. Well, maybe more than a little.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> Some homes have 1 1/2" kitchen lines that may run 50'-60' before they tie into a larger branch. Many of these lines are gal, sometimes old cast iron if there 2". I find that the 5/16" bulb head from Spartan is a nice balance of being aggressive enough to clean the line fairly well, and gentle enough not to cause leaks every 3'.




How are you getting that bulb head around 1 1/2" steel 90's ? Lot's of 1 1/2" galv here too just not that length.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

AssTyme said:


> How are you getting that bulb head around 1 1/2" steel 90's ? Lot's of 1 1/2" galv here too just not that length.



It's not too difficult and gets easier as the cable breaks in. I always put a soft "j" bend on my cables and I think that helps negotiate turns better. Sometimes gal will leak if you just look at it so it's not a perfect method, but I generally have good success.


----------



## TomSV650 (Jun 18, 2008)

Drain Pro, I've done some motor homes that had 1 1/2 pipe and the 5/8 sectional cable with the end cut off worked great! Something to think about....


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

TomSV650 said:


> Drain Pro, I've done some motor homes that had 1 1/2 pipe and the 5/8 sectional cable with the end cut off worked great! Something to think about....




Plastic or galv ?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

TomSV650 said:


> Drain Pro, I've done some motor homes that had 1 1/2 pipe and the 5/8 sectional cable with the end cut off worked great! Something to think about....



Thanks for the advice Tom, but sectionals are not a good fit in my neck of the woods.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> Thanks for the advice Tom, but sectionals are not a good fit in my neck of the woods.





Hater :laughing:


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> Hater :laughing:


You should talk, I know you run sectionals, in a sense.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I used the mini and CS6 personally today for the first time. I'm really impressed. It pushed great and images were very clear. The CS6 is a great little monitor. We were working in a crawl space and the portability of both the reel and monitor was a pleasure. I kinda prefer it to my full size/CS1000. I may have to switch with my mechanic. Thanks again Ben. This combo is perfect for what I need.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> I used the mini and CS6 personally today for the first time. I'm really impressed. It pushed great and images were very clear. The CS6 is a great little monitor. We were working in a crawl space and the portability of both the reel and monitor was a pleasure. I kinda prefer it to my full size/CS1000. I may have to switch with my mechanic. Thanks again Ben. This combo is perfect for what I need.


This! And still many doubt the awesomeness of the CS6! I actually think its better that many people don't like it....it will keep the price down on it fed a while until I decide I want more


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Yuppers....love that CS6. With the ram mount, the screen is right in front of me and I can reach all the controls while sitting down. The bucket doubles as the carrying case. This is from today.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Yuppers....love that CS6. With the ram mount, the screen is right in front of me and I can reach all the controls while sitting down. The bucket doubles as the carrying case. This is from today.


The weather might be a problem, too nice.

We had rain all day.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

What's he doing in that bucket?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> This! And still many doubt the awesomeness of the CS6! I actually think its better that many people don't like it....it will keep the price down on it fed a while until I decide I want more




It's an awesome monitor it's only downfall is the small viewing screen. Great for a backup. Love my CS10.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

The small screen doesn't bother me in the least. I guess in this time of iPhones and such I'm used to it.


----------

